# FAST Trolling



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I often wonder how fast is too fast for trolling? Normally I stay around the 2 mph range, but sometimes a guy has to wonder.....

Yesterday, my wife and I fish Oahe down by Beaver. On our way back to the landing, some guys were waving their arms....so we had a 2 mile tow back. We were going 5.5 mph going back and the guys looked bummed b/c they were on their way out when the motor died. So I told them, "Hey, why don't you toss out a crankbait and see what happens....I'm marking fish below"

Sure enough, even at 5.5 mph...he scored one and lost another right at the boat. I was shocked that he could keep a reef runner down at that speed!

So I'm curious, does anyone ever make a habit out of FAST trolling?

BTW - here's the pic of the fish he caught (Yup, it's hard not to catch fish down there).


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Once in the 90's we trolled a point of a bay and then sped up to the poin across. We were cruising, not for sure, but had to be over 5 mph, and the bay got deep. We hooked a 14" Rainbow at Mobridge doing that.

Personally, I don't like getting over 2.75 mph and usually troll under 2.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I often long line flies for trout. Many times, when travelling between spots at a HIGH rate of speed we have hooked up. When all else fails it's our "go to" method. Had this happen often when wire lining for lake trout as well but they are notorious for following hooks for long periods of time and it's the quick change of pace that triggers a strike.

Canuck


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm surprised a RR crank stayed put at that speed as well. Those suckers vibrate so hard his rod must have been getting a workout.

We usually keep it under 3mph but I have caught a handful of Eyes at 4+ on musky gear by accident.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

caught some going 3.5 mph after the drift sock came off and we did not notice


----------



## 1stout (Oct 25, 2004)

depending on the time of year and conditions we regularly troll around 3.1-3.3 mph.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Varying speeds and kicking the speed up occasionally usally triggers a fish that is following. How many times has a walleye struck an outside line as you make a turn? Happens quite a bit for us. We've made a habit of cranking up the trolling knob on the kicker for 10 seconds to pick up speed and trigger a reaction.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

used to pick up northerns and bass on west battle, mn cruising weedlines at 3.4-4.0 mph.


----------



## scottnd (Feb 13, 2004)

I've speed trolled cranks from the 70's to 2005 at 3 to 6 mph because that's the slowest my '75 75hp Evinrude would go. Most hits came on inside curves but it certainly works. I've even caught many perch at those speeds. I've also speed trolled 1/8 oz jigs long line zigzagging over islands in Sak with great results.


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

I have speed trolled since the early 70's. Lots of great lures will stay at their max depth at up to 8mph. Speed trolling for giant pike 9jacks) on Lac la Ronge, walleyes (pickerel) in Hunters Bay, and even grayling in Downtown Lake were effective back then and still produce great results today.

I speed troll no. 5 raps with riggers...great catch and releases on LOW.

In Baja Sur, Mexico..where I fish from Nov - May, the regular troll rate for similar reef and bottom fish is from 6 -8 mph. Mirrolures work best at that speed.


----------

